# Gwinnett Co. Georgia, ID#26986 Female; Adult



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I will be available for adoption starting on 09/02/2012
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200


----------

